# Vapecon 2015 - thanks to all who attended



## Silver

Hi all

Vapecon 2015 was a great success! Lots of people, lots of fun and a great vibe! 

Vaping is alive and growing! No question about that. 

Thank you to all of you who attended. It was marvelous to see all the familiar faces and so many new people. 

The event went very smoothly. For a first event of it's kind i think it was a great success. I was particularly impressed with the effort the vendors put in to their exhibits. Well done guys. 

The Admin and Mod team are working on putting together great photos to share the experiences on the day. So be patient, we are working on it 

For now let me just share one pic I took of the indoor section when we were getting ready for the cloud competition. I actually couldn't believe how amazing the vibe was




More to follow soon....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## johan

I didn't attend all the workshops due to, too many beautiful girls that totally distract me , but I did listened to @Silver's teaching of Ohm's law and @Yiannaki on coil building etc. I must commend you guys on the excellent way you presented the class's! Well done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha

looks like fun!!.... just a bit jelly


----------



## Silver

johan said:


> I didn't attend all the workshops due to, too many beautiful girls that totally distract me , but I did listened to @Silver's teaching of Ohm's law and @Yiannaki on coil building etc. I must commend you guys on the excellent way you presented the class's! Well done.



Dankie @johan

The funny thing was you walked in as I was starting on the Ohms law section. Can you imagine the butterflies in my stomach when Ohm Johan walks in as Im about to start with Ohms law. Lol. Lets just say I chose my words very carefully. Lol.

But being complimented by you on that topic makes me very happy and relieved. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

johan said:


> I didn't attend all the workshops due to, too many beautiful girls that totally distract me , but I did listened to @Silver's teaching of Ohm's law and @Yiannaki on coil building etc. I must commend you guys on the excellent way you presented the class's! Well done.


Pictures please ...


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> Pictures please ...



Sorry bud, I'm not into porn .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

A HUGE shout out to the organizers and admin/mod team! It was a huge success and my buddy and I enjoyed it very much. I was totally shocked when I won the lucky draw and that's why I burst out laughing, because I never in a million years expected it to be me. No 75 will be my lucky number forever from now on...hahaha

Thanks to everyone who were involved and special thanks to Uncle Rob Fisher , Ohm Johan, Alex and Benji from Vapour Mountain. If it wasn't for Benji and Alex, I could've lost my precious Reo. In a moment of total weakness and in awe of the amazing VM4 Oak aged juice that I tested and bought, I left my precious Selene on the table at Vapour Mountain when I went out to my car to rebuild a coil. Benji (Oupa) asked around if anyone knew who's Reo it was and luckily Alex recognized my Reo and phoned me, so I owe you two guys big time!

Thanks to Uncle Rob for the amazing offer you made me about the Reo Woodvil yesterday. I really appreciate it.

Thanks to Ohm Johan, well, for just showing up and being such and amazing person. You have the ability to liven up any conversation and it was really great to see you again yesterday. Hope you got your "drukkies" that you hoped for......hehehe

Thanks to all the vendors who pitched in with the lucky draw first prize. Many of the juices that I tested already are really amazing and I won't be buying juices for a very very long time. Apart from the juices, the best in the hamper for me is the Dimitri box mod and the Freakshow Mini (both of them were in my Fasttech basket until now). I'll be building the Freakshow in a few minutes and fire it up on the Dimitri.

@Paulie , it was great seeing you again also my friend and thanks for those special juices in the hamper. They are awesome!! You rock bro!

Special thanks to Lindsay and Jakes from Vape Club. Your friendship and awesome service were amazing as usual and thanks soo much for my BF Dark Horse atty and drip tips. You two are special people 

Eish! How can I leave @Silver out?! Damn, I'm so befuddled by all these juices I'm testing. Silver, you are a winner man. Thanks for everything and loved your presentations. You were a great help to all the newbies and also thanks to Yiannaki for that. You two were very informative yesterday! 

If I left anyone of note out that I should have mentioned, I apologize. Give me a "klap" at the next meet/vapecon! 

Thanks again to ALL and I had a perfect day! 

So sorry for those of you who missed out  You really missed something special.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## kimbo

I am back in the states ..

WoW what an event, to all that made this happen, hats of. From the pretty girls to the old ooms. Everyone that came to say hallo was friendly and full of smiles. Ppl helped with a smile, and believe me when you in a wheelchair that make a big difference

@johan sorry for the short chat, would love to sit down with you and have a vape, but this time was not it, sorry.

@Rob Fisher i was looking for you to say good buy but MIA. Amazing Reo collection you have.

@Silver and @Yiannaki thank you for making such a big impression on my sister with your fluent and informative workshop

@Stroodlepuff and the team behind VapeCon 2015, congrats from my side. Very well done and i hope it will grow from here into something big every year.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> A HUGE shout out to the organizers and admin/mod team! It was a huge success and my buddy and I enjoyed it very much. I was totally shocked when I won the lucky draw and that's why I burst out laughing, because I never in a million years expected it to be me. No 75 will be my lucky number forever from now on...hahaha
> 
> Thanks to everyone who were involved and special thanks to Uncle Rob Fisher , Ohm Johan, Alex and Benji from Vapour Mountain. If it wasn't for Benji and Alex, I could've lost my precious Reo. In a moment of total weakness and in awe of the amazing VM4 Oak aged juice that I tested and bought, I left my precious Selene on the table at Vapour Mountain when I went out to my car to rebuild a coil. Benji (Oupa) asked around if anyone knew who's Reo it was and luckily Alex recognized my Reo and phoned me, so I owe you two guys big time!
> 
> Thanks to Uncle Rob for the amazing offer you made me about the Reo Woodvil yesterday. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks to Ohm Johan, well, for just showing up and being such and amazing person. You have the ability to liven up any conversation and it was really great to see you again yesterday. Hope you got your "drukkies" that you hoped for......hehehe
> 
> Thanks to all the vendors who pitched in with the lucky draw first prize. Many of the juices that I tested already are really amazing and I won't be buying juices for a very very long time. Apart from the juices, the best in the hamper for me is the Dimitri box mod and the Freakshow Mini (both of them were in my Fasttech basket until now). I'll be building the Freakshow in a few minutes and fire it up on the Dimitri.
> 
> @Paulie , it was great seeing you again also my friend and thanks for those special juices in the hamper. They are awesome!! You rock bro!
> 
> Special thanks to Lindsay and Jakes from Vape Club. Your friendship and awesome service were amazing as usual and thanks soo much for my BF Dark Horse atty and drip tips. You two are special people
> 
> Eish! How can I leave @Silver out?! Damn, I'm so befuddled by all these juices I'm testing. Silver, you are a winner man. Thanks for everything and loved your presentations. You were a great help to all the newbies and also thanks to Yiannaki for that. You two were very informative yesterday!
> 
> If I left anyone of note out that I should have mentioned, I apologize. Give me a "klap" at the next meet/vapecon!
> 
> Thanks again to ALL and I had a perfect day!
> 
> So sorry for those of you who missed out  You really missed something special.



Thanks @zadiac
Was so nice to see you again. 
Am so chuffed for you that you won the raffle prize!!
You must tell us more about the goodies and what you are liking


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> I am back in the states ..
> 
> WoW what an event, to all that made this happen, hats of. From the pretty girls to the old ooms. Everyone that came to say hallo was friendly and full of smiles. Ppl helped with a smile, and believe me when you in a wheelchair that make a big difference
> 
> @johan sorry for the short chat, would love to sit down with you and have a vape, but this time was not it, sorry.
> 
> @Rob Fisher i was looking for you to say good buy but MIA. Amazing Reo collection you have.
> 
> @Silver and @Yiannaki thank you for making such a big impression on my sister with your fluent and informative workshop
> 
> @Stroodlepuff and the team behind VapeCon 2015, congrats from my side. Very well done and i hope it will grow from here into something big every year.



So glad you made it @kimbo 
You are an inspiration to all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit

It was an impressive event indeed. I have been very quite on the forums for a long time, and as i walked through the event, I realized something profound...i am back to being a NOOb...
Things have changed so much, and the community has grown exponentially.
It was sad that i could not stay longer....
organizers...great job....vapers...vape strong...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

@zadiac so glad that you won the big prize, and believe you me; I am not the only one that is extremely exited on your win - you deserve it big time - enjoy . Nice meeting up with you and share a few good laughs again (and meeting @Vetsak ).

PS. I did get my "drukkies" confortable ones from a girl or two and even uncomfortable ones from a male or two .

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

@kimbo, apologies, my fault I arrived too late - next time we can make up in time .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Silver said:


> Thanks @zadiac
> Was so nice to see you again.
> Am so chuffed for you that you won the raffle prize!!
> You must tell us more about the goodies and what you are liking



Thanks @Silver , but I wouldn't even know where to start....lol
I unpacked the stuff as the wrapping started to tear and the bottles were all over the boot of my car





The Vapology and World Wonders boxes are also full of juices that I still haven't unpacked. There are too many. It's gonna take me ages to taste them all....lol.
Love the Dimitri and the Freak Show Mini. Vaping VM4 Oak aged on that at the moment 

Some of the juices are definitely not my thing, but will pass them on to others to try and they can pass it on and so on.
Some of the atties are also not my thing as I'm not a mouth to lung person, so will be giving those away at some point on the forum or youtube. I will sell nothing of this prize. If I won't use something or don't want it, I will give it away. To sell it will be selfish imho.

Taste differ and I'm sure that someone else will like some of the juices I don't.

So expect some give aways coming soon 

@johan , thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you got your "drukkies" ... hahaha

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## TylerD

It was a great jol! It was great see everyone again. I had two awesome and hot girls beside me the whole day. Winner!
What a great event! Thanks for everyone on the organizing side. Thanks to all the vendors for their awesome effort. Thanks for everyone who attended! You all kick ass! What a day!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Silver , but I wouldn't even know where to start....lol
> I unpacked the stuff as the wrapping started to tear and the bottles were all over the boot of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vapology and World Wonders boxes are also full of juices that I still haven't unpacked. There are too many. It's gonna take me ages to taste them all....lol.
> Love the Dimitri and the Freak Show Mini. Vaping VM4 Oak aged on that at the moment
> 
> Some of the juices are definitely not my thing, but will pass them on to others to try and they can pass it on and so on.
> Some of the atties are also not my thing as I'm not a mouth to lung person, so will be giving those away at some point on the forum or youtube. I will sell nothing of this prize. If I won't use something or don't want it, I will give it away. To sell it will be selfish imho.
> 
> Taste differ and I'm sure that someone else will like some of the juices I don't.
> 
> So expect some give aways coming soon
> 
> @johan , thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you got your "drukkies" ... hahaha



Lekker photo @zadiac 
Awesome spirit! Vaper legend
Take it slow and enjoy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## abdul

Congrats @zadiac really well deserved. 

Pity we hadn't met. Saw u around and you stood right behind me in the entrance queue. 

Vape con was such a jol. Can't wait for Vape con 2.0 @Stroodlepuff time to start planning


----------



## Lushen

Congrats @zadiac 
That is an awesome prize 

There was a hamper at the NCV juice stand. Whoever won that, you can PIF me the Fruitloops cereal


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> Congrats @zadiac
> That is an awesome prize
> 
> There was a hamper at the NCV juice stand. Whoever won that, you can PIF me the Fruitloops cereal



Was great to meet you @Lushen and your beautiful other half
Now, about that Reo.... 
What transpired in the end?


----------



## Gazzacpt

@zadiac holy moly dude that's quite a haul. Congrats and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen

Silver said:


> Was great to meet you @Lushen and your beautiful other half
> Now, about that Reo....
> What transpired in the end?



@Silver it was great to meet you too.
Thanks helping with convincing her, she now understands why I wanted a Roe. And after vaping it, she understand the flavor difference.

Pending funds left from the wedding planning, I'm going to place an order soon or scoop up a good second hand deal.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## capetocuba

Wow @zadiac congratulations!! Don't put yourself into a silver coma

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Silver , but I wouldn't even know where to start....lol
> I unpacked the stuff as the wrapping started to tear and the bottles were all over the boot of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vapology and World Wonders boxes are also full of juices that I still haven't unpacked. There are too many. It's gonna take me ages to taste them all....lol.
> Love the Dimitri and the Freak Show Mini. Vaping VM4 Oak aged on that at the moment
> 
> Some of the juices are definitely not my thing, but will pass them on to others to try and they can pass it on and so on.
> Some of the atties are also not my thing as I'm not a mouth to lung person, so will be giving those away at some point on the forum or youtube. I will sell nothing of this prize. If I won't use something or don't want it, I will give it away. To sell it will be selfish imho.
> 
> Taste differ and I'm sure that someone else will like some of the juices I don't.
> 
> So expect some give aways coming soon
> 
> @johan , thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you got your "drukkies" ... hahaha



What an awesome prize @zadiac, congratulations bro. I trust you'll really enjoy the taste fest to come.


----------



## Silver

Lushen said:


> @Silver it was great to meet you too.
> Thanks helping with convincing her, she now understands why I wanted a Roe. And after vaping it, she understand the flavor difference.
> 
> Pending funds left from the wedding planning, I'm going to place an order soon or scoop up a good second hand deal.



Lol

To share with others, i spent some time convincing @Lushen's wife to be why a Reo was a good thing for him to get. She asked me whether he would still have to spend so much time tinkering with his vape device and reading the forum. It was a difficult one to answer... Lol. 

All the best @Lushen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

So where are all the pics, I would like to see what everyone is talking about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> So where are all the pics, I would like to see what everyone is talking about.



Be patient Gazza
There were a few of us that took pics and we are working on releasing the best ones. Just that most of us were out of action today, recovering

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> Be patient Gazza
> There were a few of us that took pics and we are working on releasing the best ones. Just that most of us were out of action today, recovering



Good times.

Don't forget the after party pics they are normally the best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brendz

Was a great event! Enjoyed myself properly! Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudSurfer

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Silver , but I wouldn't even know where to start....lol
> I unpacked the stuff as the wrapping started to tear and the bottles were all over the boot of my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vapology and World Wonders boxes are also full of juices that I still haven't unpacked. There are too many. It's gonna take me ages to taste them all....lol.
> Love the Dimitri and the Freak Show Mini. Vaping VM4 Oak aged on that at the moment
> 
> Some of the juices are definitely not my thing, but will pass them on to others to try and they can pass it on and so on.
> Some of the atties are also not my thing as I'm not a mouth to lung person, so will be giving those away at some point on the forum or youtube. I will sell nothing of this prize. If I won't use something or don't want it, I will give it away. To sell it will be selfish imho.
> 
> Taste differ and I'm sure that someone else will like some of the juices I don't.
> 
> So expect some give aways coming soon
> @johan , thanks for the kind words and I'm glad you got your "drukkies" ... hahaha


Think You Stocked up for a while there!!!


----------



## CloudSurfer

@Silver was great running into you again. we gotta get more mini vape meets together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Satans_Stick

Hey everyone,

VapeCon was amazing fun!! I pulled in with @Puff_the_Dragon and @Oliver Barry and we were going around the entire day just checking out everything and taste testing some amazing juices. I picked up a bottle of Pink Lady from Vape Cartel, and I am in love!
I also got some StrawBshake and RedRish from Northern Craft, definite winners too!

I enjoyed the workshop hosted by @Silver and @Yiannaki. Interesting and inspiring. Also had the pleasure of meeting @Rob Fisher and his amazing Reo collection! It completely blew my mind.

Big ups to all the organisers of VapeCon, you guys did a great job and really made use of the space Smugglers had to offer. Already looking forward to the next one!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SunRam

Great job @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, the whole Ecigssa team and everyone else involved with the organizing. I could only be there for an hour or so and I was really impressed. Big shout out to all the vendors, I think you guys did a stellar job. The vast array of mods, atties, juice and accessories was astounding. Here's to a bigger better Vapecon 2016!
Was great to see @TylerD, @devdev and @Rob Fisher. I had a good laugh at @devdev convincing one of the hot promo girls to take up vaping. Take away msg: "You stink and you're going to die"
@Oupa and @Silver sorry I missed you guys, would've been nice to catch up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

